# Pine Tar Soap?



## James Revurg (Jan 20, 2018)

I have been making soap for years, but never made the pine tar soap. I have used the "Grandpa's Pine Tar Soap" and it makes my skin feel the best, better than my homemade shea butter and olive oil soap.

Anybody have a good recipe for homemade pine tar soap, cold method?


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I can't help you with that but I will say that when I've used Pine Tar products (commercially made) they have been brilliant. The product I've used went by the name Pinetarsol. I still use it now and again when my skin and scalp decides to become a scabby mess and if it wasn't so expensive I would use it all the time because, as you say, it makes your skin and hair feel clean and fresh. 

Have you Googled it? There must be people like yourself who make it surely?

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

*Old Fashioned Pine Tar Soap*
_** Measurements are by weight. You must use an accurate scale to make soap._

Liquid & Lye Portion:


10 oz (283 g) cold distilled water
3.8 oz (108 g) lye (sodium hydroxide)
1 teaspoon salt (optional)
Oil & Pine Tar Portion (30 ounces total):


18 oz (510 g) olive oil (60%)
7.5 oz (213 g) coconut oil (25%)
1.5 oz (43 g) castor oil (5%)
3 oz (85 g) pine tar (10%)
Optional Essential Oils for Added Scent:

0.75 oz (21 g) cedarwood atlas essential oil
0.5 oz (15 g) lavender essential oil


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

That looks like a sensible recipe. Could you post a link where I could get pine tar. I have tried asking swedish people and googling to translate but they just say, Jag vid det inta. With soap it is important to use the correct ingredient


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I use pine tar from Horse Health https://www.horsehealthproducts.com/all-products/pine-tar

This is the simple yet effective recipe I've used the past 17 years. I like the smell of pine tar so I don't add any scent.

24.0 oz Olive oil
19.2 oz Lard
4.8 oz Pine Tar
17.5 oz liquid (I like frozen milk)
5.8 ounces lye crystals


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I use pine tar from Horse Health https://www.horsehealthproducts.com/all-products/pine-tar
> 
> This is the simple yet effective recipe I've used the past 17 years. I like the smell of pine tar so I don't add any scent.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the help. I am sorry I have been slow at answering but Christmas got in the way. Your basic recipe looks very much like mine. I will buy some pine tar now in the New Year. I wanted to use commercial pine tar first but will then harvest my own as I have 100 acres of pine forest. A snow scooter route goes through it so in the spring I can usually find resin from trees that scooters have hit.
Oh and I use frozen milk from my cows too.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

reneedarley said:


> Thanks so much for the help. I am sorry I have been slow at answering but Christmas got in the way. Your basic recipe looks very much like mine. I will buy some pine tar now in the New Year. I wanted to use commercial pine tar first but will then harvest my own as I have 100 acres of pine forest. A snow scooter route goes through it so in the spring I can usually find resin from trees that scooters have hit.
> Oh and I use frozen milk from my cows too.


Making maple stuff they cut a little notch in the tree and attach a bucket under it to catch the sap. Don't know if that would work. I think i will make some of that soap. Maybe make some Maple stuff also. Got all kinds of trees here on my farm. Guess i will try making some different stuff with the sap. Use to make a lot of tea from roots, bark and leaves , etc. Cherry bark, Had a cure for just about anything with the different home made stuff. 
When i was a kid on the farm we made lye soap in a big cast iron pot. Enough soap for all year. Used it for everything. Made the lye shop when we butcher hogs using the fat for one part of the soap Washing clothes, bath, etc. That was the only soap we used in those early years. Some people made lye soap and put different stuff in the soap for smell etc.


----------



## jaredd (Dec 3, 2011)

Do you have to heat the pine tar to make it easier to work with?


----------

